# Previous cars..



## L8 LWE

Apologies if there's already a thread like this but I'm just wondering what cars people had before they got their TT?

In order, my car history is as follows;
2000 Ford Fiesta Zetec 1.25
1994 Ford Fiesta Si 1.6
2004 Ford Fiesta Silver 1.4 (Crashed)
1999 Citroen Saxo Vtr 1.6 (Cheap/fun temporary car)
2004 Ford Fiesta Silver 1.4 (Semi-fixed)
2001 Volkswagen Golf Gti 1.8t
2007 Vauxhall Astra Sxi 1.7cdti
2010 Seat Ibiza Cupra 1.4tsi 
2000 Audi TT 225 Quattro 1.8t

I was 21 on Thursday and passed my test 3 months after my 17th.

Lewis


----------



## ttpete225

Here's mine
Fiesta mk5 1.25 zetec
Escort mk5 1.6 
Mk2 golf gti 
Suzuki swift gti. 1.3 twin cam
Fiesta mk5 zetec s 1.6
Mk1 focus 2.0 zetec
Mk4 golf gti 1.8t
Mk7 celica 190 vvtli t sport
bmw e46 330i
Mk2 golf 1.8 gl
Mk1 tt 225


----------



## Palmer666

First car I owned when I passed was a 1971 mg midget prefer the quirks of old cars

Then from then on

Vauxhall corsa vxr artic
Renault tin top convertible 
Jaguar s type 3.0 ( got the bug for the jags and hope to own another soon)
Jaguar s type r 
Honda s2000
Vauxhall corsa limited edition ( my everyday car love how frugal it is)
Sold s2000 bought the tt due to an endless leaky roof and how dangerous it could be in the wet

Currently tt 225 convertible

Next hopefully will be an xkr or later shape Alfa spider

Will keep tt though as I love the look of it


----------



## clewb

I didn't own a car before my tt.  loving it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Vauxhall Viva
Datsun 120Y
Toyota Corrola SR coupe
Mk1 Astra GTE
Series 1 RS turbo
Series 2 RS turbo 
Calibra 16v 
Corrado G60
BMW 325 coupe 
Escort cosworth 
Mk2 Fiesta XR2
Mk2 Golf GTI 16v
225 TT roadster (still have it)
Mk4 Golf GTI 25th anniversary
TT qS (still have it)
Mk6 Golf R (still have it)


----------



## w32aphex

Not sure I can remember them all, and sometimes I owned more than one at the same time.

Vauxhall Cavalier Mk1 (1st car, rear wheel drive, loved it)
Ford Escort 1.6 Ghia Mk3
Ford Escort (can't remember variant) Mk3
Fiat Uno Turbo (full Abarth)
Fiat Uno Turbo
Fiat Punto
Citroen Xantia
Citroen AX
VW Golf Mk3
Seat Toledo Mk1
Audi coupe B2
Audi 80 B2
Audi 80 B3
Audi S2 avant (MTM)
Mercedes C sport coupe
Audi TT Mk1 225


----------



## CookieTT

Blimey, this will be a memory test  
VW Beetle (first car at age 19)
Triumph Dolomite Sprint
Lotus 2S/130
Fiat 127 (got married)
Ford Escort 1.3 GL (first brand new car)
XR3i
Orion Ghia injection
Orion Ghia Injection
Ford Granada 
Ford Granada
LandRover Discovery 300
LandRover Discovery TD5
TT Roadster
TT Coupe (current) 2013
[smiley=gossip.gif] 
CookieTT


----------



## ElijahTT

No doubt missed a few:

106 GTI
Mitsubishi Evolution V
Subaru STI JDM V7
Mitsubishi Evolution IX
BMW X5 MY04
Honda S2000
Mitsubishi Evolution VIII MR
Mitsubishi Evolution VI
Civic Type R EP3
BMW E46 M3
Porsche 997 2S
Renault Clio Sport
Audi TT

Had so many ups and downs with cars it's untrue. However I can honestly say I'm currently enjoying the MK1 TT.


----------



## Shug750S

L8 LWE said:


> Apologies if there's already a thread like this but I'm just wondering what cars people had before they got their TT?
> 
> In order, my car history is as follows;
> 2000 Ford Fiesta Zetec 1.25
> 1994 Ford Fiesta Si 1.6
> 2004 Ford Fiesta Silver 1.4 (Crashed)
> 1999 Citroen Saxo Vtr 1.6 (Cheap/fun temporary car)
> 2004 Ford Fiesta Silver 1.4 (Semi-fixed)
> 2001 Volkswagen Golf Gti 1.8t
> 2007 Vauxhall Astra Sxi 1.7cdti
> 2010 Seat Ibiza Cupra 1.4tsi
> 2000 Audi TT 225 Quattro 1.8t
> 
> I was 21 on Thursday and passed my test 3 months after my 17th.
> 
> Lewis


9 cars in 4 years. Presume you don't bother to wash them, just get another when they get grubby or need a service?


----------



## spaceplace

Mk2 golf 1.3
Mk2 golf 1.6
Mk2 golf 16 valve gti
Another mk2 golf16 valve gti
Aircooled 1971 beetle ( still got him)
1.2 nova? 
Toyota hilux jacked up on swamp tyres 
Mk1 golf softop
Mr2 twin entry turbo
Lexus is200
Mk1 tt (225)
Mk1 tt v6 dsg (current car)


----------



## Tom_TTSline

First car was a saxo VTR 1.6 at the age of 17. (98 plate) - quick for a first car though!

Then a Vauxhall corsa 1.2 sxi - 02 plate when I was 19.

Now 21 and currently got an audi tt 61 plate


----------



## AwesomeJohn

This could take a while!

1983 Ford MK1 XR2 
1985 VW MK2 1.3 Jetta
1986 VW MK2 1.3 Golf
1987 VW MK2 GTi 8v
1989 Ford Mondeo 1.8
1987 BMW E30 320i
1983 Vauxhall Carlton 1.8GL [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
1990 Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0 4x4
1989 Vauxhall Nova GTE
1996 VW Vento VR6
1996 VW Polo 1.4 CL
1989 VW Golf Mk2 Golf GTi 8v 5dr
1990 VW Golf MK2 Golf GTi 16v (2.0 twin carbs, cams etc etc)
1989 VW Corrado 1.8 16v
1987 VW Golf Mk2 GTi 8v
1996 VW Golf MK3 GTi 16v
1992 VW Polo 1050 CL Bread Van
1998 Audi A3 1.8t
1996 VW Polo 1.4CL
1999 VW Golf MK4 GTi 1.8t
2001 VW Polo 6n2 GTi
2001 Audi A4 1.8t Quattro Sport
1999 Audi TT 180 Quattro
1998 MK4 Golf Cab
2001 VW Lupo 1.4s
2003 Mk4 Golf GTi Anniversary APR Stage 3
2001 Audi A3 1.8t
2004 Seat Ibiza 1.8t FR Big Turbo
2001 Audi TT 225
1991 VW Golf Mk2 GTi 16v Track Car
2003 VW Polo 1.9 TDi Sport
2007 Seat Ibiza 1.9TDI FR (lasted 3 weeks till i pulled out on someone)
2003 VW Passat 1.9TDi 130 oh how life has changed 

This is only the cars that where on the road, not including projects or cars bought and sold and i'm sure i've missed a few!!!


----------



## shell

The joys of Growing up John 

and u own/run/use................. kind of the BEAST :lol: That is Tiff :twisted:


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Definitely growing up! :lol:

I make a good passenger in the beast that is Tiff! [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## bhavin85

I have had a good mix of cars over the years...definitely pref the Audi to the rest!

1995 VW Gold Mk 3 1.4 Match
2001 Toyota Celica VVTi
2006 Nissan 350z
2013 Mercedes C Class Coupe - C220 (current)
2011 BMW Z4 35iS
2011 Audi TT RS (current)


----------



## Desert_Green_TT

1983 Escort Mk III (rear ended - written off)
1986 Opel Manta GTE (crashed, driving like a tit)
1990 Sierra Sapphire 2.0 GL 
1986 Saab 900 Turbo S
1995 Audi 80 Coupe (rear ended - written off)
1994 Golf VR6 Mk 3 (crashed, again&#8230; driving like a tit)
1998 Renault Megane Coupe
2002 Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 V6 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
2011 Volvo C30 T5 (leased, still remapped it though)
2001 Audi TT 225 Quattro

10 cars in 19 years, think I need to get out more but I can say that each and every one of them has been modded to varying degrees of financial insanity. Alfa GTV V6 and my current TT are top of the favourites list, just don't ask me to choose between them :roll:


----------



## M19rcj

Nova 1.3SR
Peugeot 205GTI Fitted mi16 engine to this.
BMW 328i coupe sport
BMW 328i sport convertible
Astra mk4SRI
Astra mk3 gsi Fitted a calibra turbo engine to this
Nova gte Fitted an astra gte16v engine to this with throttle bodies.
E46 BMW m3 estoril blue Crashed this and wrote it off
Mitsubishi Evo9 400bhp
Mk4 golf gti anniversary edition
Escort RS cosworth (currently own)
Audi mk2 TT 3.2 v6 (currently own)
Ford kuga(missus car)


----------



## TomBorehamUK

MK4 Golf GTI 1.8T
Audi TT 225

...and that's it :lol:


----------



## bhoy78

astra sri when I passed my test

fiesta xr2i

Peugeot 205 1.9 gti (seriously gd fun)

MR2 T bar 176bhp

MR2 roadster

Audi TT 225 kept it nearly 7 years longest ever had a car

Mazda mx5 2.0 sport tech


----------



## cherie

I've been a Ford girl for the last 15 years...

*1997-1999 : 1986 Austin Metro 1.1* Pale blue. Originally my Dad's, but he went to work in Oman for a few years, so I had it. Later had to get rid as it needed too much doing for its MOT. 







(photo courtesy of google)

*1999-2000 : 1988 Ford Escort Estate 1.3* Red. Emergency buy because of the Metro. Didn't really know much about cars at the time, but being an estate, it was handy for lugging around my boyfriend's bass amp. Later sold to my Dad.







(photo courtesy of google)

*2000-2001 : 1990 Ford Fiesta Bonus 1.0* White. As basic as basic gets. No rear wiper, no intermittant wipe, stereo was only a radio without a tape player. I dont think it even had a clock! Got written off by a while van man less than a month after I'd finished paying for it. :-( 







(photo courtesy of google)

*2001-2003 : 1991 Ford Escort Encore 1.3 * Blue. Nothing special.







(photo courtesy of google)

*2003-2005 : 1992 Ford Escort XR3i (105 ps version)* Pacifica Blue. My first foray into cars with a little bit more oomph.









*2005-2005 : 1998 Ford Escort Finesse 1.6* Panther Black. Wanted something newer, without really appreciating it would be slower. Duh! I have learned a LOT since then!

*2005-2007 : 1992 Ford Escort XR3i (130 ps version)* Polaris Grey. The oldest of my old cars that is still around (just). It's currently engine-less and living in a garage as a work in progress in the North of Scotland.









*2007-2008 : 1997 Ford Puma 1.7* Cuirass Blue. Nicknamed Floosie, due to meeting a certain silver puma in secret locations. :lol: (I'm still with the owner of said silver Puma)









*2008-2011 : 2000 Ford Puma Millennium* Zinc Yellow. My baby that I still miss. She was a shadow of her former self when I came across her at Trax this year. :-(









*2011-2012 : 2004 Ford Fiesta Zetec S 1.6 TDCi* Magnum Grey. Good little chugger, but not terribly exciting to drive.









*2012-2015 : 2008 Ford Fiesta ST* Performance Blue. Awesome little car, but just a little bit too harsh a ride for every day.









*2014-now : 2002 Audi TT Quattro 1.8 turbo (225 ps)*


----------



## Livlifetothemax

I like this thread... there are trends within each list and obviously a few ford supporters out there!

Been driving for 13 years and-

1997 Rover 214si- driven everywhere and at the age of 17 thought it was the fastest car on planet Earth
1998 Rover 200vi- then bought this which was like a rocket ship
2005 Fiesta ST- did everything it was asked without a hiccup
2004 Mini Cooper S JCW- I'd have another one in a heart beat. The car you 'love'.
2010 Fiesta 1.6 Tdci Titanium- when needs must on the miles I was doing
2009 TTS- I halved my mileage from the fiesta so decided to double my MPG and have fun

Next car? S3 or RS3 as I'm smitten with the Audi brand

Looking back I have no regrets from the cars I've had and I'd have anyone of them again tomorrow happily


----------



## Livia329

2002 MINI One Hatch









2010 MINI One Clubman









2011 MINI Cooper SD Coupe


----------



## tedwards92

2002 Seat Arosa 1.0










1999 BMW 316i 1.9 Compact



1993 BMW E32 730i V8



Currently own 2000 Audi TT 225


----------



## 1781cc

1: Austin Maestro Vanden Plas
2: Audi 90 2.2 CD B2
3: Audi 80 1.8 Quattro B3
4: Vauxhall Astra MK1 SRI 1.6

5: Peugeot 405 SRI 1.9
6: Peugeot 405 GL 1.9
7: Ford XR4i 2.8
8: Ford Fiesta MK2 1.1
9: Ford Sierra Saphire 1.8 
10: Ford Sierra Saphire 2.0
11: Honda Integra Type R DC2 1.8
12: Toyota Supra MKIV
13: Volvo S40 1.8 CD
14: Honda Accord 2.3S
15: Honda Prelude 2.3 Si
16: Honda Prelude 2.2 VTEC 4WS
17: Ford Cougar 2.5 V6
18: Peugeot 206 1.9D
19: VW Polo MK2 Breadvan 1.6
20: VW Golf MK2 1.6 driver
21: Audi 80 Cabriolet B4 2.6
22: Audi S4 4.2 V8 B6

23: VW Passat 1.8T
24: Volvo S40 2.0
25: Audi 80 Sport B3 2.0 16V (Converted to 1.8T AEB)

26. Audi 80 TDi Estate B4 1.9

27. Audi S4 4.2 V8 B6

28. Audi 2.8 V6 Cabriolet (still have)

29. Toyota Supra MKIV

30. Audi TT 225 MK1


Totals:

9 Audi's
5 Ford's
4 Honda's
3 Peugeots
3 VW's
2 Toyota's
2 Volvo's
1 Austin (thankfully)
1 Vauxhall


----------



## Spandex

tedwards92 said:


> 1993 BMW E32 730i V8


I think this has to be the best looking car on the thread so far. So nice (and rare) to see one that's not been ruined with aftermarket alloys, lowered suspension and other tat. This generation of BMW got everything right in the looks department - I love my E39, but my old E34 was such a good looking car.


----------



## WestonV6TT

Can't remember the exact years I owned my cars but here's my list in order of ownership:

1984 Vauxhall Nova 1.2 Swing 
1985 Volvo 360 2.0 GLS
1985 Suzuki SJ413 Jeep 1.3
1985 Vauxhall Astra 1.3L
1985 BMW 316 Auto
1987 Volvo 340 1.4 GL
1996 Toyota Rav4 GX SWB
1997 Mercedes C180 Auto
1999 Mercedes SLK 230 Auto
2002 Mercedes ML 320 Auto
2007 Honda Civic 2.2 Diesel
2009 Honda Civic Type R
2009 Audi A4 Cab 3.0 TDI Auto Final Edition
2012 Ford Fiesta 1.6 Econetic Diesel (current daily driver)
2004 Audi TT V6 Roadster (current toy :roll: )

Don't have pictures of most of them but here's pics of my last 3 ignoring the Fester 'cos who wants to see pictures of that lol


----------



## k9l3

Not in exact order

Astra mk4 1.6
megane mk2 1.6. Very reliable thrashed the nuts of it
ford cougar 2.5. .my first big engined car
toyota celica 97
toyota celica 190 vvtli 2003. . Fun reliable bargain
2x jag x types 2.0d
Jag x type 2.2d. Bargain premium diesel
350z roadster. nice car feels more premium then nissan 
Honda s2000. Like a Mini f1 car ultra reliable. Very fun
alfa gt jtd 1.9. Nice to look at otherwise shit
wrx blobeye. Fast Great cars.crap brakes and stereo
wrx blobeye prodrive. Fast and reliable best 4wd
supra twin turbo mk4. Very fast.legendry car
audi tt mk1 1.8t. Boring
audi tt mk2 2.0 tfsi great all rounder . my fav
Astra mk4 convertible 1.8
astra mk4 convertible 2.0t
2x e46 330d 184 auto
e46 325i convertible slow
e60 530d. Beast
clk 270 cdi. elegent feels like u got money.Cruising car
mitsubishi gto na . Slow but dad has twin turbo now
Road legal quad if that counts

May of missed a few but thats what i can remember 
i did love japanese cars for quite a while i do find jap cars ultra reliable and makes you feel confident in the cars. But they make crap interiors. 
Fav cars are supra. Wrx.s . Tt . S2000. 350z 
funnest and most dangerous s2000.


----------



## OeTT

It all started in 1977....
Triumph Vitesse
Cortina 1600e
Vw Beetle
Opel Manta GTE
Opel Manta B400
Audi 80
Vauxhall Cavalier GSi
Jeep Cherokee
Mini Cooper (heavily modified and a pita)
BMW 850i (stunning V12)
Audi TT 3.2 V6 convertible. (Current and a keeper)


----------



## cossie_440

Let me see...

Ford Fiesta 1.1 MK2
Ford Fiesta 1.3 MK3
Ford Escort RS Turbo S2
Honda S2000
Mini Cooper (BMW)
Audi TT Roadster MK2
Audi TTS Coupe MK2


----------



## DaveB68

1983 Opal Manta
1986 Fiesta XR2
1989 Escort RS Turbo
1990 Escort Cabriolet (RS Turbo engine)
1998 MGFVVC
1999 Lotus Elise
2005 Subaru Impreza STi Prodrive
2007 Focus ST

Not owned a car since selling the Focus in 2009 so looking forward to finding a nice V6 TT to add to the above list.


----------



## SL1986

1st car 2002 Corsa 1.2 Sxi - great first car, was only 18months old when i got it.
2006 Tigra 1.4 exclusiv - bought brand new, probably my biggest car mistake  
1998 Saxo VTR cheap runaround for 2 months
2008 Clio 1.2 turbo Dynamique S
2001 Audi TT 225 - wanted one since I was 15 so      
2009 Corsa 1.3 CDTI - got a new job further away so needed economical
2004 Mazda RX8 bought as a weekend toy, kept it 2months as the fuel consumption was a joke
2007 Corsa VXR - struggled to put power down and only kept it for 2 months
2002 Rover 75 2L diesel - lasted 100 miles and i scrapped it!  
2008 Corsa 1L - awful car
2003 Nissan Micra 1.2 - bought off my old dear for a fraction of its value, surprisingly good little car!
2006 BMW 320D M Sport - turbo went on the M27 so got rid. 
1999 Merc A Class 1.6 - cheap runaround as i didn't fancy a fiesta
2002 BMW 320D auto kept 7 months. Wouldn't ever go back to BMWs now.
2000 Audi TT 225 - 5 years and 9 cars after my last one, forgotten how much i love these cars!

15 cars and I'm only 28 :?


----------



## Hoggy

SL1986 said:


> 15 cars and I'm only 28 :?


Hi, keep looking, You'll find a goodun one day, your still young enough.. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## SL1986

Hoggy said:


> SL1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 cars and I'm only 28 :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, keep looking, You'll find a goodun one day, your still young enough.. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Haha Cheers


----------



## s_robinson91

1989 Mini City E 1.0
2004 Scoda Fabia 1.4 petrol
2004 MG ZR 1.4 Petrol 
2004 Audi A3 2.0 Diesel 
2004 Audi TT 3.2 V6
2006 BMW 320i saloon
2009 BMW 325d Coupe
2008 Mercedes SLK 280 Sport
2008 Audi TT-S

Turned 24 last week. Need to stop getting bored so quickly hoping the TT-S will resolve it


----------



## Samoa

Hummm...

1st car Alfa Romeo Guilia (as featured in the original Italien Job) - blue
OPEL Ascona 2.0 SR (bronze)
OPEL Manta GT fastback (silver)
OPEL Manta GTE (red)
16v Golf GTi., one of the first ever made (met grey)
SJ410 (silver)
RAV4 (green)
Shogun 2.8 TDi (green)
MR2 MK2 T bar (silver blue)
AUDI S line TDI 170 Quattro 3D (silver)
BMW 3.0 SE Z4 vert (Maldives blue)
AUDI Black Edition TDI 170 Quattro 5D (silver)
AUDI TT Samoa TDi Quattro

All have been christened with the wild thing, some more than others...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jessepinkman

Over 48 years of motoring I have owned:-

Austin Healey Sprite - 1st car
Mini Marcos
Mini Cooper S - brilliant car, wish I'd still got it
MG Midget
Triumph Spitfire - absolutely crap !!
Lancia Fulvia S3 - went to buy MGB GT and came away with this.
Porsche 911 Sportomatic
Ford Capri 2.0S
Ford Sierra Estate - for caravanning (once)
VW Golf GTI MK2 - probably best car I have owned
Peugeot 205 GTI - death trap !!
VW Golf GTI MK 2 -again - not as good as 1st one
Morris Minor saloon
Morris Minor Convertible Split-Screen
BMW 3-series coupe - not the Ultimate Driving Machine
Audi A4 T-Sport
Audi A3 - hated it
Audi A4 TDI
Audi A4 Avant TDI Quattro
Lexus IS200
Mazda MX-5
Porsche Boxster S - always wanted one but never really got on with it.
VW Golf GTI MK5
Ford Fiesta Ghia - brilliant for £1500
Mazda MX-5 Sport
Landrover Freelander
Audi TT Manual
Audi TT S-Tronic - current car

I may have left one or two out but obviously they were not up to much.


----------



## Confused212

Right here goes, 15 years driving.

Mk1 vauhall cavalier 1.4 in a horrible brown 
Mk2 fiesta 1.1 (put on roof) 
Mk2 Astra GTE 
Renault 21
Renault 25
Ford Granada
Ford escort
Ford Orion
Mazda 6
Another for Orion
Mk2 escort RST (cracked bottom end)
Renault 19 16v
Diesel escort
Rover 820
Audi 80
Toyota starlet GT 
Seat Leon
1999 vauhall Astra
Renault Laguna 01
Renault Laguna 02
Ford maverick 
Nissan quashqui (think that's how it's spelt)
Current car vauhall antara (family wagon)
Currently looking for mk1 TT

Prob not all my cars but a fair few.


----------



## bristolmatt

Going back quite a few years here...

Triumph Spitfire - crashed it within two weeks and then rebuilt
MGB GT - rusted away slowly
Audi Coupe B2 Quattro - lovely car at the time
Porsche 944 S2 - first really nice car
Audi Coupe B2 - because I liked the first one so much
Audi Coupe B4 - bought for the now ex wife
Audi S2 - impulse buy, rather disappointing
Aston Martin V8 Vantage - sold to finance house restoration (I'm still bitter...)
Audi A6 Estate - very forgettable
BMW E39 530i Touring - a bit long in the tooth now but nice and solid

Not counting numerous company cars in-between.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

2006 - 55 Fiesta Zetec S, bought before I passed my test,

2007 - passed my test got a 07 Fiesta ST 2 months after passing,

2009 got a 09 Corsa VXR Arctic edition,

2014 - 05 QS currently modding.


----------



## andyTT180

In cronalogical order since passing my test:

2003 Peugeot 206 1.1 LX

2000 BMW 318ci Coupe

1999 Audi TT 180 Quattro Coupe (second car)

2006 Range Rover Suoercharged Vogue SE

2009 BMW X5 30D (sold due to company car)

2012 Mercedes CLS 250 CDI (company car - hated it)

2009 Range Rover Autobiography

2013 BMW 640d M Sport Coupe (current car)


----------



## barry_m2

Goodness, I'm not sure I can remember all my cars (and bikes!)...

I didn't take my driving test until I was 24, I always just had bikes until then. But when we found we were expecting a nipper, something had to be done.... So......

Started with...

Renault 5 GT Turbo (had 9 of these over the space of about 5 years)
Mazda 323 4x4 Turbo
Toyota Supra Twin Turbo (Mkiv) -- This thing was an absolute rocket!!! heavily modified too.
Fiat Stilo Abarth
BMW 316 (this made me hate all BMW's)
Grande Punto (1.3 diesel :lol: )
SLK350
TT 3.2 Quattro (Current Car)

Then there are the cars the Mrs has had...

Citroen AX
Couple of Pug 306's
Renault Clio
Fiat Stilo 1.8
Fiat Bravo

Can't remember what else, I'm sure I've missed a few..

Then there's been the numerous bikes I've had too, road and race... but I won't list all those.


----------



## BlueMagic

Here goes . . .

1998	Vauxhall Astra Cesaro 1.6
1999	Vauxhall Astra GSI
2002 Nissan 200SX S14A
2004 Nissan 350Z
2005 BMW E46 M3
2007	Porsche 997 C2S
2009	Nissan GTR
2009	BMW M3 CSL
2010	BMW Alpina D3
2010	BMW 123D Msport Coupe
2011	Scooby STI and Golf MK 5 GTD
2012	Lotus Exige S and Golf MK 5 GTD
2014	Evo X FQ 360 & Mini Cooper SD
2014	Evo IX FQ 360 & Mini Cooper SD
2015	Audi TT RS & Scirocco GTS


----------



## gninnam

Mine is very boring but here goes...

Lada Riva 1200
Mk2 Escort RS2000 (flat nose)
Metro 1300
Mini 1.0
Mini 850 (Wood and Picket)
Golf GTi MK1
Vauxhall Nova GTE
Lancia Delta Integrale
Vauxhall Astra GSI Estate (company car)
Peugeot 305 (company Car)
Peugeot 405 (company car)
Peugeot 405
Renault Laguna 2.0
Focus 1.8 Zetec
VW T2 Camper Van (still have)
Audi A8 D2 (4.2 QS Sport)
Audi A8 D3 (4.2 QS Sport)
Focus ST170 (Still have)
TT225 (Still have)

Also a few motor bikes (would love another..)
Yamaha GP100
Kawasaki ZZR 600
Kawasaki ZX6R

Not many for over 30 years driving.


----------



## Fisher4772

Fiat Strada 105tc
Fiat Uno turbo 
Fiat strada 130 tc Abarth x2
Renault 5 gt turbo
Renault 5 gt turbo raider
Renault 19 16v
Mg maestro turbo
Mg montego turbo
Volvo 240 
Vw passat 
Fiesta xr2
Porsche 911 Carrera 3.2 
Mazda Rx7 type r
Fiat strada 130tc Abarth ( again )
alfa 156 v6
Lotus Élan se turbo
Vw t25 Camper

Audi TT 225 coupe

CURRENT CARS :

1966 VW beetle ( slammed and narrowed beam etc)
Audi TT QS 240 ( black )


----------



## Hilly10

Not going to even bother, just to many to list. I know its circa 36ish. I do have a problem


----------



## Sweetz

2001 Peugeot 106 1.1 Independant - written off by a nutty driver.

1998 Peugeot 106 1.4 Quiksilver - Sold.

2002 Ford Fiesta ST 2.0 - Sold.

2011 Audi A3 2.0 - Company Car returned after end of lease agreement.

2012 Audi TT 2.0 - Current.


----------



## Gio

I'm 25, driving for 7 years...

Past cars:
Peugeot 106 - 1.0
VW Passat - 2.0 TDI
Nissan Micra - 1.4

Current:
Audi TT Mk2 - 2.0

Tbh the TT is my first car insured on my name, since my past cars were already in family, they stayed 'written' on their previous owners... and now I have to pay a lot for Audi


----------



## siovey

3 x Clio 1.2 - company cars. Crap, but free!
corsa 1.2 sxi - took cash allowance and bought this - regretted it almost from day one! Sold it after 6 months. Awful
Ford Puma - Company car. Great handling car. Felt a bit of a berk driving it eventually as too many birds were driving them back in those days!  
VW Golf 1.8t GTI -Company car - shocking "handling" after the puma but was a nice car to drive in. 
Renault Clio 182 cup - Great handling. Always fun! Often not as quick as i thought in a straight line though!  
Focus ST2 - modded to 300 bhp. A quick car. Not that great "out of the box" but with the suspension and engine mods, brilliant for the money
BMW E46 330 Ci auto - Nice but got bored with the auto box after a while- Needed an M3 fix!
BMW E46 M3 - this was a car i never would have sold but losing 3 jobs in 1 year put paid to that!  
VW Gold gt tdi - bit of a comedown after the M3 but needs must at the time and was a nice drive - I got used to the frugality of the engine which didnt prepare me for the shock of the next car...lol
TT V6 Roadster DSG- Enjoying it so far but mods definitely needed for the handling and a remap for a bit more power and to change the settings on the seemingly dimwitted gearbox!


----------



## droopsnoot

I've not had many cars compared to some of you:

1974 Vauxhall Viva - sold
1971 Vauxhall Firenza 1.6 - written off
1972 Vauxhall Firenza 1.8 - sold to a mate, who wrote it off
1976 Vauxhall Sportshatch - sold for restoration, bought back and currently restoring
1976 Vauxhall HP Firenza (see left) - still got it
1976 Vauxhall Sportshatch - a different one to above, bought when owner emigrated to Australia, sold back to him and shipped out there
1986 Audi coupe 1.8 - lovely clean car, manual windows, very base model
1986 Audi coupe quattro - ran for 15+ years, 272k on it, still got this, next project
2000 Audi TT Roadster - current daily driver


----------



## 3TT3

Weird list..  but only my ownership,in chronological order(some overlap) ie I owned more than one car at a time 

1966 vw bettle 1300 (5 bolt wheels reversed for more poke!)..left to me by an uncle
It also had padded red corduroy door panels with buttons.What else can you do, if you cant take it on the road eh,Mom helped with the sewing :lol: 
1988 citroen ax petrol
1973 Audi 80
1977 peugeot 604 v6 auto lhd
1976 citroen cx 2200 diesel
1992 citroen ax diesel
1981 toyota celica lhd
1995 vauxhall/opel tigra Mk1
1991 mazda 626 2.2 lhd
1998 vauxhall/opel tigra Mk1
2011 renault megane coupe
2003 Audi TT mk1


----------



## Delta4

This took a bit of head scratching, i started driving at 13/14 yrs of age in a ford anglia.
Then after my test i've had

Classic mini x 3
Ford capri
Ford escort mk2
Ford cortina mk2/3/4
Fiat 131 mirafiori x 2
Renault 5 gordini
Ford escort van
Reliant scimitar se5 x 2
Renault 18 gtx 
Triumph dolomite 1850 & sprint
Triumph spitfire
Alfa sud TI
Ford sierra 2.8 
Something small a toyota cant remember ( it was dam quick i know that much )
VW golf gti 1/2/3
Bmw e30
Bmw 46
And currently the TT.


----------



## Leesey

1988 Mini Mayfair
1995 900cc Fiat Cinquecento
1996 Pug 306 Dturbo 5 door
2004 MG ZS
2008 1.6 crdi Kia Ceed (when me and the wife got married and had our first child)
2008 Ford MOndeo 2.0 tdci (when we had our second child as the former wasn't big enough!)
2007 Kia Sedona TS 2.9 Crdi auto (as i have a bad knee and changing gear hurt to much and we were expecting our 3rd child)
2010 Renault Grand Scenic privilege 1.5 dci (manual as my knee is a bit better and the sedona was only doing around 14mpg round town), were now expecting our fourth child and fortunately this has 7 seats lol but we are on the look out next for a crew cab van lol!

whilst all this was going on we also owned a j plate volvo 480 1.7 es (loved that car)
and we still own a 1970 mk3 triumph spitfire (which needs restoring and will never get rid of due to the sentimental value!)

Jon


----------



## Mulski

Suzuki 250 GT
Mk2 Ford Escort 1.3L
Triumph Dolomite 1500TC
Austin Princess 1700
Ford Sierra 1.6L
Ford Granada Mk2 2.8i (ex police)
Citroen BX14TGE
Ford Cortina Estate
1997 Nissan Primera 2.0GT
1999 Land Rover Discovery V8
2003 Audi A4 SE
2005 Audi A6 SE
2009 Audi A5 Cabriolet SLine
2013 Audi A6 Black Edition / Honda Deauville NT700
2015 Audi TT Roadster SLine / Honda Pan European ST1300 / Honda PCX125

Cheers


----------



## ZephyR2

1975	Austin 1100
1976	Vauhall Viva HB
1979	Ford Escort Pop Plus 1.3
1981	Datsun Cherry 1.3 DX
1984	Datsun Cherry Europe 1.2
1987	Ford Escort Pop 1.3
1990	Ford Escort 1.6 Sport
1992	Ford Escort 1.8 Zetec
1994	Vauxhall Astra Cesaro 1.6
2003	MG ZR 1.4
2009	VW Scirocco 1.4
2013	Audi TT S-line 1.8 TFSI


----------



## Bal

1996 J Vauxhall Astra Merit - white
1997 M Vauxhall Astra Merit - red
1999 R Vauxhall Astra Sport - blue
2001 Y Audi A3 Sport - black
2002 51 Audi S3 - blue
2003 03 Audi S3 - yellow
2004 53 Audi TTC - red
2005 04 Audi TTR - blue
2006 06 Audi A3 S Line - red
2007 07 Audi S3 - white
2008 58 Audi TTC - white
2009 59 Audi S3 - red
2011 11 Audi S3 - blue
2012 62 Audi S3 - white
2014 14 Audi S3 - exclusive paint - purple (current)
March 2016 Audi S3 - exclusive paint - blue


----------



## lord_of_the_rings

1978 Mk1 Ford Fiesta
1980 Mk2 Cortina
1995 citroen AX 1.0l
1994 BMW E36 316
1994 Audi 80 1.6l
1999 Audi B5 A4 2.8 quattro
2003 BMW 318SE
Audi TT 1.8t quattro 225


----------



## lenny penne

Probably missed a few off but....

1978 Vauxhall Viva
1980 Ford Cortina 
1981 E21 316
1987 E28 518i
1987 E28 M535i
1988 E28 M5
1991 Lotus Carlton
1988 E30 320i
1998 Fiat Bravo HGT
1999 Fiat Marea HLX
1991 E30 318is
1987 E28 525e
1990 E34 530i
1987 E28 M5
1991 E34 M5
1988 E24 635 csi
1998 E39 523i
1996 E34 540i
2001 Renault Clio 172
2001 Fiat Punto 1.2
2001 Saab 9-5 
1999 E39 528i
2004 E55 AMG

Currently 2004 A3 3.2 DSG Q Sport and 02 TT 225 Coupe


----------



## Rs adam

Fiat punto sport yellow 2003 
Audi A3 1.6 sport merlin purple 2001 
Audi s3 Imola yellow 210 bhp 2001 
Current cars 
Audi TTRS 2010 sepang blue - toy 
Audi A3 1.8 1999 green - daily


----------



## Oranoco

In order from passing my test in 94

Ford Escort 1.6 Ghia (A) - sold
Ford Escort RS Turbo (F) - still own

Ford Fiesta 1.1 Ghia (B) - sold
Dutton Phaeton S3 (Q) - sold
BMW 316 (J) - sold
Ford Fiesta XR2i (H) - written off 2 weeks after magazine shoot by clot in a BMW who didn't spot we were stationary.

Audi A4 Avant (R) - sold

Ford Fiesta RS Turbo (H) - sold and regret it greatly

Audi A4 1.8T (P) - still own

Ford Mondeo (54) - sold

Audi TT (04) - newly acquired


----------



## Bradders911

After 35 years of driving, here goes:

Mazda 323. Not so great.
Opel Kadett SR - Opel's version of the Astra SR for you young 'uns. Nice, Recaros and 75bhp.
Renault 5. Did the job, almost.
Rover 214i. Company car
Mazda 323. Pop up headlights.
Honda CRV. First new car.
BMW X3. Lasted 3 months, pants
Freelander 2. Ok. Bit soft in the twisties.
Range Rover Sport TDV8. Awesome, but sooooo expensive to run
Audi TT 1.8 - Mk1 fwd. What can I say ?
Honda S2000. Loved it. Not a daily though.
Mazda MX5. Should have kept this one.
Porsche 911, 996 Anniversary Edition. never really gelled with the 911, sold after 12 months.
BMW 320d M sport touring. Great all rounder. Mrs Bradders hated it with a passion.
MINI Cooper SD. Nice.
MINi Countryman SD. Very nice.

And currently looking for a TT Mk1 3.2


----------



## pebisit

Blimey .. that's a long one

Escort 1300E Mk 1 - loved it, red 2 door, wish I still had it
Fiat 132
Rover 2600 SD1
Fiat 127GT
Fiesta XR2 - First new car
Escort RS Turbo - Poss my favourite ever
Astra GTE 16V
Astravan
Renault 19 16V
Golf mk2 GTI 16v
Corrado 16v
BMWs .. E36 BMW 318iS
E36 323 convertible - 1st convertible
E46 323 convertible
E36 M3 Evo
E36 323 Sport Convertible
E36 Alpina B3-3.2 - 1st Alpina, started my love affair
E46 325 Sport Coupe
E46 325 Sport convertible
E30 M3 Convertible
Astravan
Audi TT 225 Coupe (First TT I had 11 years back and reason why I bought the one I've just got)
E46 330ci Sport Coupe
Volvo V50 2.0D Sport
Volvo V50 D5 Sport
Ferrari F355 GTS - Loved it and hated it, fantastic car but couldn't leave it anywhere so hardly got used 
Volvo C30 D5 Sport
Volvo C30 1.6D R Design
Corrado VR6 Storm
E36 328 Sport Coupe
Alfa Romeo GT 1.9D
Volvo C30 D3 R Design

Current Cars:
E30 Alpina C2 2.5 Convertible
E92 Alpina B3S Coupe
Audi TT 225 Mk1 Coupe (just bought  )



Phew ..


----------



## shao_khan

So this is my list, it goes a long way to explaining why I'm always skint. There are probably some missing.. Currently have Porsche Macan, VW Beetle and Audi A2 (project) and Citroen Dyane 6 (resto). Looking for a 3.2 mk1 TTr to add to the drive.

So in Brands order.

Vx Viva HB1200 Gold
VX Viva HC 1300 - Gold
VX Viva HC 1800 - Blue
VX Magnum 2300 - Yellow
VX Cavalier MK1 1600 - Blue
VX Cavalier MK1 2000 - Burgundy
VX Cavalier MK1 1600 - Orange
VX Belmont GLS - Green
Vx Chevette HS 2300 - White
VX Cavalier MK2 SRi 130 - Red/anthracite
VX Cavalier MK3 CD 2000 - blue
VX Cavalier MK3 GLS 2000 - turquoise
VX Omega GLS 2000 - Gold
VX Insignia SRi 160 - Grey
Vx Insignia 130 - Silver
Vw Nova 1.2 - Black
VX Nova sr - Red/anthracite
Vx Nova Sri - Red / Anthracite
Vx Corsa SXi - Blue
VX Corsa GSi - Turquoise
VW Tigra - Blue

VW Golf 2 1600 - red
VW Golf 3 Cab 1600 - green
VW Golf 3 Cab avant garde - white
VW Golf 3 Driver - blue
VW Polo Coupe S mk2 - grey
VW Polo 'Genesis' mk2 - Purple
VW Polo Harlequin (yes I had one of these multi colour specials)
VW Golk 4 GTi Anni - Red
VW Golf 4 R32 - Blue
VW Golf 4 Match - Blue
VW Golf 5 Estate - Blue
VW Passat synchro - Yellow
VW Bora - black
VW Beetle 1303s - Yellow
VW New Beetle 2l - Yellow
VW New Beetle 1.6 - Yellow
VW New Beetle 1.8T - Silver
VW New Beetle Cab 2l - Orange
VW New Beetle Cab 1.9 - Beige
VW Beetle GSR - Yellow
VW Beetle 1.6 design - White
VW scirocco GT2 - burgundy

Audi A2 sport 1600 - blue
Audi A2 sport colour storm - blue
Audi A2 TDi - silver
Audi A2 se 1400 - blue
Audi A2 SE 1400 - silver
Audi A3 cabrio - white
Audi S3 - grey
Audi A4 1.8t sport - blue
Audi 100 Avant - silver
Audi TT mk1 - Grey
Audi TT mk1 - Pink
Audi TT mk1 - Orange
Audi TT mk2 - Petrol Blue

Ford Sierra tdi est - black
Ford Granada 2.9 4x4 - black
Ford Orion - grey
Ford Fiesta RST

Renault 172 cup - blue
Renault 5 Turbo - grey

Porsche Boxster S - Green
Porsche Boxster 2.7 - silver
Porsche Macan - blue

Range Rover Sport 2.7 - grey

Citroen Dyane 6 - Yellow
Citroen Dyane 6 - Red
Citroen BX GTi - White
Citroen AX GT - Red

Volva XC90 D5 - Grey

Rover Metro - White

Mitsubishi FTO gr - silver
Mitsubishi Bluebird ZX - red
Mitsubishi Shogun pinnin - green / silver


----------



## BlackBeast

In order:

Mk2 VW Polo Fox 1.0L Breadvan
Fiat Punto 75SX (Original BlackBeast)
Fiat Punto GT
Fiat Coupe 16VT
Volvo V70 T5 (Modified to 450bhp)
Volvo V70 TDI (Still have it)
Volvo C70 T5
VW Lupo
Mazda Eunos (Still have it and turning it into a road legal track car) 
Audi TT TDI


----------



## Andyf62

My cars (plus marks out of 10)
Fiat 131.................5
Toyota celica (1995ish)..7 (fun)
Triumph tr7 (oops).......6
Austin metro.............2
Nissan primera 2.0 egt...6
Fiat coupe 20vt..........8(gorgeous)
Alfa romeo 156...........7(nice)
Fiat coupe 20vt..........7(rough)
Peugeot 406..............4(boring)
Ford focus 1.8 zetec.....4(boring)
Mazda 2.5 sl.............6(capable)
Audi tt 225..............9(gorgeous)


----------

